# Completing my budget 5.1 system for a bedroom/dorm room



## zman27 (May 15, 2009)

Hey, 

I am looking to complete my budget 5.1 surround sound system meant to be used in both a medium sized bedroom and a small dorm room (I am a student). This, and the fact that I need to be able to transport these to and from school (~300 miles) means that floor standing speakers are most likely out of the question because of the limited space in a car. This is what I currently have:

2x Cambridge Soundworks M55 Bookshelf speakers as Front Left/Right
1x Bose Acoustimass center channel.
1x Epiphany 130W 10" powered subwoofer

Receiver: Sony STR-DG510

What I am looking to do is to complete the surround aspect, and replace the center channel. The only reason that I have that particular center channel is that I found it for $20, and since I am building on a budget, it caught my eye; I have decided that it is time to get something a bit better.

I have about $300 to spend as a maximum, but I would not be opposed to spending less. What I have been looking at so far is something along the lines of the JBL ES20 bookshelves to either serve as Front Left/right or surround left/right and the corresponding ES25C Center Channel. The total of those speakers would be $320 shipped.

Please help me to find some good sound for the money that I am looking to spend. Any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you're definitely on the right track. 3 new fronts, and move the M55 to surround duty. Don't be afraid to get 3 identical speakers for your fronts.


----------



## Ledzeppac (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you like that Sony receiver?


----------

